# Gingrich professes shock at Romney’s ‘dishonest’ debate performance



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

MIAMI -Former House speaker Newt Gingrich said Friday that the reason he seemed less combative during Thursday's televised debate was that he was shocked by what he described as rival Mitt Romney's "totally dishonest" replies to several questions.
In a telephone interview, Gingrich cited Romney's remarks on immigration, his vote for Democrat Paul Tsongas in 1992 and whether he knew about an ad his campaign is running against Gingrich.
"I think it's the most blatantly dishonest performance by a presidential candidate I've ever seen," Gingrich said. At several moments during the debate, Gingrich simply leaned away from his lectern and looked down at his feet because he was so stunned by some of Romney's statements, he said. He didn't engage Romney at the time, he said, because "I wanted to fact check. I wanted to make sure he was as totally dishonest as I thought he was."

http://www.washingtonpost.com/polit...-performance/2012/01/27/gIQAlg3OVQ_print.html


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2012)

Gingrich was just shocked that someone finally stood-up to his bully tactics.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

It would appear that no one told Newt that you really should look in your own closet before you start looking for skeletons in other people's closets. For their next debate, Newt might want to avoid raising questions he doesn't already know the answer to and not throw out accusations that can easily be turned back on him.


----------



## Meat Eater (Jan 27, 2012)

Newt is a blow hard with a bad temper. If he loses to Romney he's going to take his ball and run home crying. I don't see him biting his toung and backing Romney so we can get ride of Obama. If Romney loses to Newt he will back Newt against Obama for the good of the counrty.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

I liked Newt when he was speaker of the House. When he threw his hat in I thought it seemed like a far fetched chance, but I liked the idea. Now, after all that has happened, I'm waiting to see if Ralph Nader is running again. I'm sick of both Newt AND Romney. Ron Paul I have no use for and though I've grown to like Santorum, I'm sure he'll be history soon. If Nader runs, I won't be one of these people who DO NOT VOTE but bitch about everything, I won't vote for Obama and I can hold my nose at the republican and know in my heart, NADER can NEVER win. I'm a winner over all.

Seems more BS than ever in this election and I'm just so damn sick of it all.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

New York Times 
*Gingrich: "Facts don't matter" to Romney*
CBS News - ‎16 minutes ago‎

Former House Speaker Newt Gingrich on Sunday continued his harsh criticism for his GOP opponent, Mitt Romney, who is pulling ahead in polls ahead of Tuesday's Florida primary.


----------

